# Software RAID mit Virtuellen Festplatten



## thekiller (14. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

ich spiel gerade bisschen mit virtuellen Maschinen rum und bei dem Anblick auf meine ganzen Virtuellen Festplatten von VirtualBox kam mir die Idee für mein Host-System mittels Virtuelle Festplatten ein Software RAID aufzubauen. Dies hätte ein paar schöne Vorteile.
Zum einen habe ich in meinem Rechner recht große Festplatten verbaut die ich ungerne in ein HW-RAID stecken möchte. Zum anderen reizt es mich ein RAID 0 aufzubauen welches dann quasi als Partition für Software(vorwiegend Games) aufzubauen.
Nun habe ich kurzerhand mal 2 gleichgroße Virtuelle Festplatten mit Windows 7 erstellt(vhd's). Diese lassen sich aber leider nicht zu einem RAID zusammensetzen wie es scheint.
Ich habe noch im Internet gesucht ob es da eine Alternative zu Windows virtuellen Festplatten gibt und da fand ich dann TrueCrypt. Leider kann man über diese Festplatten(sobald sie gemountet sind) auch kein RAID aufbauen.
Nunja dann hab ich mir noch überlegt eine separate Software-RAID Software zu besorgen um es damit zu versuchen aber leider finde ich da keine...

Ist es überhaupt möglich ein RAID mit virtuellen Festplatten aufzubauen?

LG Manuel

EDIT.: In einer VM geht es übrigends ganz einfach. Einfach mehrere Virtuelle Festplatten bspw. mit VirtualBox erstellen einer VM zuweisen und in der VM dann das RAID aufbauen. Dummerweise nützt es nich soo viel in der VM, da die VM selber ja auch schon geringere Leistung hat.


----------

